# Grand Mayan Registry



## mooquist (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi  I am very new to this--this site as well as trying to exchange weeks.

I have a Grand Mayan membership, but would like to vacation in the US.  How do I go about exchanging my week?  I have called RCI and they gave me the number for their Mayan "guide"-which I have never been able to get through to.

Will I have to pay my maint. fee up front along with RCI membership and all the other fee's that are charged?

And---I really don't understand how the whole thing works---do I exchange a week for a week?


----------



## Grupo Mayan (Oct 8, 2013)

*Contact our Customer Care Center!*

Dear mooquist, 

Our Customer Care Center representatives will be more than happy to provide you guidance to exchange your week. Contact us at 1-800-292-9446 or by email at customerservice@grandmayan.com.mx. We look forward to helping you!

Regards, 
The Customer Support Team.


----------

